# kernel 2.6.15-r1 e X (nvidia)

## luna80

stamattina ho aggiornato il kernel da 2.6.14-r5 a 2.6.15-r1, ho riemerso nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx e al riavvio X si è bloccato. l'unica cosa che potevo fare era riavviare.

ora sto usando il vecchio kernel e tutto funziona come prima, quindi deve proprio essere un problema del nuovo kernel.

ho letto qui che probabilmente è un bug e c'è una patch (ho letto veloce, se non mi sbaglio solo per ati)

volevo prima di tutto avvisare chi non sapeva di questo problema, sapere se altri di voi lo hanno avuto e sapere se qualcuno ne sa di più....

ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> volevo prima di tutto avvisare chi non sapeva di questo problema, sapere se altri di voi lo hanno avuto e sapere se qualcuno ne sa di più....
> 
> ciao

 

```

gentoo-amd ~ # uname -rm &&emerge -1 -pv nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

2.6.15-reiser4-r1 x86_64

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178  +dlloader 0 kB

```

Qui su amd64 sembra tutto ok.

----------

## Frez

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Qui su amd64 sembra tutto ok.

 

Idem

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

su x86 va tutto ok:

```
2.6.15-gentoo-r1

nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3

nvidia-glx-1.0.8178
```

----------

## neryo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> su x86 va tutto ok:
> 
> ```
> 2.6.15-gentoo-r1
> 
> ...

 

si ma stai usando quelli smascherati ~x86

luna80 forse dovresti usare quelli ~x86 anche tu..   :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## luna80

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   su x86 va tutto ok:
> 
> ```
> 2.6.15-gentoo-r1
> 
> ...

 

infatti io non uso i masked....non so se passo a ~x86; beh vediamo se altri hanno lo stesso problema con quelli stabili

io uso 

```
[I] media-video/nvidia-glx (1.0.6629-r6)

[I] media-video/nvidia-kernel (1.0.6629-r5)
```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

beh solitamente quando un pacchetto non mi funziona provo sempre un'altra versione.. comunque si, uso nvidia kernel & glx masked

----------

## neryo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> beh solitamente quando un pacchetto non mi funziona provo sempre un'altra versione.. comunque si, uso nvidia kernel & glx masked

 

idem..   :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

io avevo gli stabili e sono dovuto passare ai masked (sono su x86). Occhio che con i nuovi potresti avere dei problemi con udev se non hai il tarball dei devices impostato. Soluzione: copi da qualche parte lo script /sbin/NVMakedevices.sh aggiorni e poi aggiungi lo script a local.start. Sgufolando nel forum si trovano anche degli script di init ad hoc

Byez

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Confermo che il nuovo kernel ed i drivers stabili nvidia si zappano i piedi a vicenda... L'unica è usare i nuovi drivers nvidia.

----------

## luna80

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Confermo che il nuovo kernel ed i drivers stabili nvidia si zappano i piedi a vicenda... L'unica è usare i nuovi drivers nvidia.

 

ok, grazie mille a tutti! mi sa che allora, in questo caso, passerò ai masked.

@onip: grazie per avermelo ricordato, nei masked se non mi sbaglio quello script non c'è più, quindi me lo devo copiare prima di emergere i nuovi driver!! (so del problema perchè c'è già con il mio kernel attuale)

----------

## luna80

uffa! probema...fatto tutto, do startx, non mi da nessun'errore ma a schermo mi appare la scritta "input not supported" e basta...

qualcuno sa dove potrebbe esserci il problema?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Credo che i log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old e /var/log/messages possano esser un buon punto di partenza...

Mi stupisce il fatto però che potenzialmente un nuovo utente possa rischiare di avere un sistema inconsistente... Cosa aspettano a smascherare i nuovi drivers?

----------

## luna80

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Credo che i log /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old e /var/log/messages possano esser un buon punto di partenza...
> 
> Mi stupisce il fatto però che potenzialmente un nuovo utente possa rischiare di avere un sistema inconsistente... Cosa aspettano a smascherare i nuovi drivers?

 

purtroppo come dicevo prima non mi viene riportato nessun errore...da nessuna parte   :Confused: 

non capisco

----------

## neryo

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> purtroppo come dicevo prima non mi viene riportato nessun errore...da nessuna parte  
> 
> non capisco

 

hai provato a riavviare o a fare un modprobe nvidia e poi far ripartire X?

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> purtroppo come dicevo prima non mi viene riportato nessun errore...da nessuna parte   

 

Purtroppo non é la prima volta... quando si ha un freeze di X la prima cosa da provare é eliminare/aggiornare/downgradare i driver delle schede video, sopratutto se sono rilasciati a parte rispetto all'alberatura del kernel.

Edit: Non che ATI se la passi meglio.

luna80, forse é bene aggiungere un "nvidia" da qualche parte nel subject  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *neryo wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> purtroppo come dicevo prima non mi viene riportato nessun errore...da nessuna parte  
> 
> non capisco 
> ...

 

si ho già provato a fare tutto quello che hai detto ma senza risultati.

proprio strano, sembra che tutto funzioni bene ma poi è come se lo schermo andasse in protezione. nei log non c'è assolutamente niente.

@randomaze: titolo modificato!

----------

## luna80

non sono ancora riuscita a trovare dove sta l'inghippo,...qualche consiglio?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

se non hai qualche interesse nel kernel nuovo, torna al 2.6.14  :Very Happy: 

Magari con le versioni successive qualcosa si risolve...

Anche io ho avuto problemi con il nuovo kernel: ma di natura diversa risp ai tuoi. Installati i nuovi drivers ~ tutto è ok, tranne quando faccio partire EnemyTerritory. Mentre in passato il videogame raggiungeva la giusta risoluzione dello schermo anche per giocare [ossia 1280x800 è un widescreen di un portatile] anche se nelle impostazioni del videogioco son impostati i valori di 1024x768 adesso quando faccio partire il gioco, lo spazio occupato è di soli 1024x768!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## u238

Ciao!

Anche io ho problemi con i nuovi kernel e driver nvidia... dal 2.6.12 in poi nn riesco + a far andare X! ho provato tutte le versioni di nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx possibili ed immaginabili, ma niente. Appena faccio partire X il mio monitor mi da "frequency out of range".. e non torna + alla "normalità"...devo sempre premere Ctrl+Alt+Canc, aspettare, e riprovare se sono + fortunato con 1 altra impostazione.

Non è sicuramente xorg.conf perchè con il vekkio kernel funzica alla grande tutto!!

----------

## !equilibrium

che modello di NVidia hai? te lo chiedo perchè per alcuni modelli lo sviluppo dei drivers è stato sospeso dalla versione >1.0.76xx, magari il driver ~x86 che usi ti freeza X11 per questo motivo; se rientri in questa casistica dovresti usare un driver Nvidia masked  <1.0.76xx.

----------

## u238

la mia è una GeForce 4200 Ti...

----------

## luna80

 *u238 wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Anche io ho problemi con i nuovi kernel e driver nvidia... dal 2.6.12 in poi nn riesco + a far andare X! ho provato tutte le versioni di nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx possibili ed immaginabili, ma niente. Appena faccio partire X il mio monitor mi da "frequency out of range".. e non torna + alla "normalità"...devo sempre premere Ctrl+Alt+Canc, aspettare, e riprovare se sono + fortunato con 1 altra impostazione.
> 
> Non è sicuramente xorg.conf perchè con il vekkio kernel funzica alla grande tutto!!

 

stesso identico problema!!

va beh adesso sono tornata cmq a kernel e drivers vecchi ma speravo di trovare una soluzione, soprattutto perchè non vorrei dover stare a questo kernel per sempre...

speriamo che le cose migliorino.

io ho una GeForce MX 440

----------

## Onip

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> io ho una GeForce MX 440

 

io ho la stessa tua scheda e mi funziona tutto con gli ultimi kernel e nvidia-*.

```
Hal9000 ~ # eix -Ic nvidia

[I] media-video/nvidia-kernel (1.0.8178-r3): Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

[I] media-video/nvidia-glx (1.0.8178): NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

Hal9000 ~ # lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

```

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *u238 wrote:*   Appena faccio partire X il mio monitor mi da "frequency out of range"..  
> 
> stesso identico problema!!
> 
> 

 

Non so. È difficile capire esattamente il vostro problema, anche perché utilizzate i driver nvidia da tempo e probabilmente le avete già tentate tutte. Comunque provo a dire la mia, e male che vada mi spiegherete che è una stupidata (con molta diplomazia, mi raccomando  :Cool:  ).

Normalmente questo tipo di problemi va associato al monitor e non al driver.

L'altro giorno lavoravo con uno schermo nuovo, che non conoscevo e mi dava "frequency out of range" mentre X, da console, appariva perfettamente funzionante. Nessuna possibilità, di conseguenza, di utilizzare i log per le indagini.

Alla fine ho trovato la modeline adatta e il problema è scomparso.

Potrebbe essere che, con il nuovo software, sia stato compromesso uno dei meccanismi di autoconfigurazione di X, per cui lo schermo non viene riconosciuto. Proprio per questo, tra i parametri di configurazione di nvidia, esistono voci come IgnoreEDID e altre voci similari.

Avete provato a usarle?

----------

## luna80

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so. È difficile capire esattamente il vostro problema, anche perché utilizzate i driver nvidia da tempo e probabilmente le avete già tentate tutte. Comunque provo a dire la mia, e male che vada mi spiegherete che è una stupidata (con molta diplomazia, mi raccomando  ).
> 
> Normalmente questo tipo di problemi va associato al monitor e non al driver.
> ...

 

il tuo discorso mi piace. e non mi sembra alquanto campato per aria. ho pensato anche io ad un "problema" di monitor dato che nei log non viene riportato assolutamente nessun tipo di errore, il problema è quindi forse trovare i giusti parametri...questo però mi piace un pò meno...non amo i i valori trovati a tentativi...

non conoscevo la voce IgnoreEDID ma m'informerò, al momento non ho moltissimo tempo quindi mi tengo il vecchio kernel ed i vecchi driver, poi non appena mi libero un pò vorrei provare a cercare di risolvere

----------

## luna80

riesumo questo 3d perchè ho delle novità,

stamattina qui sul forum ho trovato [url=https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426415-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-nvidia+2+6+15r1-start-0.html]questo[/url, dove vengono dati un paio di consigli.

io con il nuovo kernel (2.6.15-r1) ho provato ad usare nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1 e tutto funziona senza problemi.

come work around alternativo propongno anche di usare gli ultimi driver di nvidia instabili, kernel 2.6.15-r1 ma di usare l'agp del kernel e non quello di nvidia (vedete il link per maggiori dettagli).

ciao a tutti

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Io ho un problema simile ma opposto: uso ati con i driver proprietari ~x86 e alla chiusura mi si freeza X.

kernel 2.6.15-r1

ati-drivers 8.21.7

----------

## luna80

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Io ho un problema simile ma opposto: uso ati con i driver proprietari ~x86 e alla chiusura mi si freeza X.
> 
> kernel 2.6.15-r1
> 
> ati-drivers 8.21.7

 

hai già letto il link che ho riportato nel primo post di questo 3d? 

se no...è qui

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Sì, ma ho l'ultima versione dei driver che dicono essere gia' patchata. Ora provo a usare l'agpgart del kernel, però mi fa brutto...

----------

## matteo*

anch'io ho problemi simili a quelli riportati in questo topic: ho aggiornato il kernel a un 2.6.15-r1e ho reinstallato i driver nvidia (versione 1.0.8178-r3 per nvidia-kernel e 1.0.8178 per nvidia-glx), ho fatto tutte le solite cose (eselect, modprobe etc..) ma non c'è modo di far partire X con i driver nvidia in xorg.conf

l'errore che mi dava era Failed to initialize GLX module, nonostante fosse commentato in xorg.conf.

guardando qua e là ho messo a posto il link simbolico di /usr/X11r6/bin/X a Xorg, ho cambiato la versione di nvidia-kernel ed nvidia-glx mettendo la 1.0.7676-r1 che, a quanto pare da questo ed altri post, avrebbe dovuto sistemare il tutto.

chiaramente non è stato così e adesso il messaggio d'errore dice:

```
failed to load module NVIDIA (module does not exist) etcetera..
```

chiaramente lsmod dice che il modulo c'è ed è caricato.

il mio xorg.conf è all'incirca così (nel senso che a volte cambio qualche modulo, ma niente di trascendentale):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "TouchPad" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        #Load  "dri"

    Load           "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

    Load           "extmod"

        #Load  "glx"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "type1"

    #Load           "speedo"

    Load           "synaptics"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc104"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "TouchPad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1700"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5300"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1700"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4200"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.09"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0015"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

    Identifier         "1280x800"

    ModeLine     "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    UseModes       "1280x800"

    HorizSync       31.5 - 90.0

    ModeLine       "1280x800" 83.5 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nv"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "NvAGP" "1"

    Option         "Coolbits" "1"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

la scheda video è una geforce go 6600.

prima di mettermi a ricompilare X, che non mi pare una scelta molto felice, chiedo (con poche speranze) se qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti.

----------

## inspiron

io ho questo problema:

in fase di boot im da qust'errore:

```

modprobe: FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko): no such file or directory

... can't load module nvidia

missing kernel or user mode driver nvidia

```

il kernel è 2.6.15-r1

nvidia-kernel 1.0.8178-r3

nvidia-glx  1.0.8178

cosa devo fare?

----------

## inspiron

ho risolto mettenso "nvagp" "2"...

ora pero il problema è che tutto quello che viene scritto in fase di boot lo vedo scritto molto piu grande di prima...

come posso risolvere?

----------

## zolar czakl

 *matteo* wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

nv e' un refuso?

----------

## luna80

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> io ho questo problema:
> 
> in fase di boot im da qust'errore:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ha aggiornato il kernel? se si, sei sicuro di avere ricompilato nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx dopo aver compilato il nuovo kernel?

cmq...le versioni che hai possono dare conflitti, non a tuti funzionano   :Rolling Eyes: , leggi il mio penultimo post e trovi due possibili soluzioni

----------

